# Spicy Mixed Nuts



## norgeskog (Jan 10, 2005)

MIXED NUTS

3 Tbs butter or margarine
1-1/2 tsp salt
1/2 tsp cayenne (adjust for your taste)
1 Tbs dry rosemary, crushed and heated in a dry pan until aromatic
1-1/2 cups of your favorite nuts, single ones or mixed

Melt butter, add seasonings and mix, add nuts and stir well.  Place on baking sheet and spread out, bake about 10 minutes at 350,  check after 5 minutes as they can scorch.


----------



## robbdj (Jan 10, 2005)

*Another nut recipe*

That reminds me of one of my favs:

Mixed chile nuts
2 Cups dry roasted peanuts
1 1/2 Cups Pecan halves
1/4 Cup roasted sunflower seeds
2 Tbsp. Garlic Vinaigrette
2 Tsp. chili powder
1 Tbsp. lemon juice
2 Tsp. ground cumin
2 tsp. red pepper flakes

Heat oven to 325.
Put peanuts, pecans, and sunflower seeds in bowl. Add additional ingrediants and mix, coating all the nuts well.
Spread onto single layer on baking sheet. Bake 20 min, flipping nuts halfway through.


----------



## norgeskog (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: Another nut recipe*



			
				robbdj said:
			
		

> That reminds me of one of my favs:
> 
> Mixed chile nuts
> That really sounds great too.  Thanks


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 12, 2005)

These recipes sound great.  Someone gave us some spiced pecans for Christmas, which we loved.

 Barbara


----------

